# The blog... gearing up for fall



## MS3Jon (Oct 10, 2009)

New blog post is up. 

J.W. Lee Photography


----------



## damonb (Oct 13, 2009)

I liked your blog because you don't seem to stick to one topical area of photography. Nice work (the lightning pic was awesome).


----------



## MS3Jon (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Damon.


----------

